# kselibrary



## AngelGlow (Jun 16, 2003)

Karen....Have not seen you post in a while, and have been a little concerned. Are you OK? Please let me know what is going on regarding hysterectomy.Prayers and hugs,Valerie


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

Hi Valerie,Thank you for asking!I had a total hysterectomy [uterus, cervix both ovaries] on September 19th. I also had a bladder suspension using the Birch procedure.I can say this, it hasn't been as easy a recovery as I thought I would have...I'm too hyper and active [not hyperactive mind you] for my own good.







I ended up having one fibroid that weighed 2.6 pounds!!! That's huge, and 3 smaller ones. I had adenomyosis [nasty thing] in the uterus as well. No wonder I was bleeding like a son of a gun. I had serous and hemorrhagic corpus serum cysts in both ovaries, serious scarring of cervix and a lot of adhesions and scarring that had to be cleared up. Adhesions around my bowels, kidneys, bladder and ovaries.The bladder suspension was something I am thinking I wish I had not done. My fibroids were so big they had about smashed my bladder to my pelvic floor. Sooo...up they tie it. I ended up with bladder complications and back at the hospital for a foley reinsertion for 8 days. Then the bladder and uretha began spasming and bleeding! It was a mess. Now urinating is just different. And in this case, different is not necessarily good! I may feel differently in a month or SIX!!! But right now, I am just a tad blue about that whole thing.Saw my doc today. My off time went from 6 weeks to a full 8 and some discussion of even that, as my bowels have since gone from always D...to always C! See the GI doc in two weeks to discuss that as well.BUT...all that sounds negative, and isn't.No more bleeding into my shoes, or bed, or office chair. No more talk of infusions or iron shots. No more pain that could lay you low for a good 5 days a month if you let it, and the migraines are gone. If I can get this bowel thing under control...all will be golden, even the bladder thing. I think the trade off is a good deal all in all.How are you? The ablation still doing well by you???~Karen


----------



## tkelly (May 11, 2004)

KSE,Sorry to hear all the trauma you've been through. Hope your recovery is almost at an end, and the end result will be very good for you.Miss seeing your posts on TMP. Maybe you should drop by sometime.


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

Nightsounds,Thank you for the good wishes. I keep telling myself its a process and a dang long one, so I need to have a bit more patience in the healing process...that is a definite chore for me!


----------



## AngelGlow (Jun 16, 2003)

Karen.... {{{{{{{{{{{HUGS}}}}}}}}}}}Wow, what an ordeal, but it sounds like you are staying positive and that is good. No more bleeding... I am so happy for you on that point!I am sorry it took me so long to reply. We have sold our home and bought another house 250 miles away, and I just got my computer out of the moving box! I am waiting to see what my third post ablation cycle is like, the last two were pretty bad, but the doctor said it can take up to six months for things to "even out." I am just trying to keep my chin up. I really don't want to have to travel 250 miles for a hysterectomy, but will if I absolutely have to. I would want my doctor there to do it, not some "new guy" I hardly know.I too hate to sit around, but you really need to REST REST REST! You are in my prayers sweety, and keep me posted. Pamper yourself a bit, you deserve it after all the trials and tribulations.Peace!Valerie


----------



## lkemerson (Feb 7, 2002)

Valerie,Thanks for the hug! Came just when I needed one.







Congrats on the move, I hope it is something that brings you nothing but happiness and good things.I am going to hope the ablation thing straightens up for you. You do go to the EA site for support and answers, I hope. If you do end up with a hysterectomy, let me know, I have a lot of helps and information. I'm going to hope this all clears up and works for you and one is unnecessary.Today is my 6 weeks out anniversary. I have appts with urology surgeons, GI, and gynecologist coming up. Looks like I will be out of work at least 8-9 weeks. Only things bothering me now are bowel issues, since surgery...I still cannot feel when I need to void the bladder, and total and utter ripping bladder spasms...then there is that navel thing. Makes me nauseated to speak of it, so lets just say the yanking from inside is still going on. Ugh.<3 [that's a heart!] Hugs right back to you, and I want to thank you for the support and the interest in how I am doing. I've decided that when they tell you it takes a good while for recovery from surgery [6-8 weeks, sometimes 10], and when you have two surgeries at once, a bit longer, that doesn't mean Karen will be better in one week! Its a hard concept for me to deal with...but I'm getting the message!Love to you ValerieKaren


----------



## AngelGlow (Jun 16, 2003)

Hi Karen,Hope today is a better day for you. My third PAP (post Ablation Period) began a few days ago, and it seems to be a little lighter than the previous ones. If this is how they are going to be, I can deal with it. At least they are happening every 28 days like they are supposed to instead of a constant hemmorage (sp).I thought recovery would be faster too. They always tell you it'll take a while, but I guess we really buy into that "Superwoman" stuff, don't we? I wouldn't mind a long recovery if it meant an end to IBS, though. Yes, I go to the Ablation site once in a while, and the women there are truly amazing. Keep resting, hun, and please keep me posted on your recovery when you are feeling up to it. You are in my prayers.hugs to you!Peace,Valerie


----------

